# Dodo Juice Basics of Bling - Claybar



## Spoony

*Price & Availability:*
£8.95 for 2x 55g bars. Available online from the numerous Dodo resellers.

*Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Basics Detailing Clay
The famous fine grade yellow poly-clay. Comes in a plastic clamshell.

Yellow poly-clay has been a staple product of detailers for many years, and for good reason.... it is great value, has a good consistency and works remarkably well. Being a fine grade clay, there is also less chance of marring, although clay lube is still recommended during use.

Comes in a plastic clamshell storage case.

2 x 55g bars supplied in plastic container.

Use: Break off piece, roll and flatten. Keep lubricated during application. Throw away if significantly soiled. Store in case provided.

*Packaging:*
Now, the boys at Dodo are known for their packaging and merchandising and this simple clay bar does not slip through the net. Packaged in a neat plastic case with the Dodo basics branding on top - looks really good.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Looks as you would expect like a big yellow lump of clay and smells as such.




























*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
I've had a go with most fine clays out there and expected good things from Dodo. The car hasn't been clayed in a while as I just haven't had the time so I thought I would choose the upper panel to give it a go with - see just how much contimination there was.
To the touch after drying the panel felt smooth and my hand did not drag at any point, and as such I did not expect much to be removed.
Being a fine clay I was not too sure about the level of cut and cleaning

This picture shows the area covered.

















This picture shows the clay, maybe the area was slightly less actually than the picture but it was on the top of the door where I expect less contiminants. The clay shows the story, it's actually pretty dirty and a good amount has been pulled off.









The clay itself felt nice and smooth, I used Dodo Juice Born Slippy as lubricant, as you've just got to with the Dodo clay. It has great cutting and cleaning power and removed a good amount of dirt.

Once dried the paint felt silky smooth.

*
Ease Of Use:*
Such is the nature of clay it isn't the hardest product to use but this one especially would be great for a new start who is unsure on how to clay a car.
For those reading and wanting to know more about claying and the process please see here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=4829

*Finish:*
The panel was slick to the touch.

*Durability:*
Not so much a factor. Though with the included bars in this pack you will manage to do at least a couple of cars.

*Value:*
I'd say this pack is a great buy and provides great value for money. A little under 9 quid gets you 2 55g bars. To me that represents great value. A bar to use and one for next time, as claying isn't required THAT frequently.
*
Overall DW Rating: 96%*









*Conclusion:*
Yep, clay is clay before you say it. But hear me out, this clay is great value for money, it works really well and picks up that hidden dirt. Also it makes up part of the new basics range from Dodo and it means you can get everything you need for a thorough basic detail under one roof from one manufacturer. A great addition to the range.

Thank you to Dom for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit one of the many resellers of Dodo such as Waxamomo here: http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=625&idcategory=0


----------

